# DIY Tail bag



## MAG1723 (Jul 24, 2012)

So I went out to some tack stores looking for a cheap tail bag. They are far from cheap! So i was wondering, how hard is it to make your own tail bag. My horse has a white tail and I have a show coming up so I want to keep it clean. Has anyone ever made one before? Can someone tell me how? Thanks A bunch!:lol:


----------



## Casey02 (Sep 20, 2011)

I'm sure if you can sew or no anybody that can, you could probably make one of these types:


----------



## Brenna Lee (Aug 10, 2012)

It's SUPER easy if you have a sewing machine!

Cut a piece of fabric x2 the original width you want. Turn it inside out. Sew along the bottom and side edges. Then turn it again. Then Cut 2-4 strips out of the top of the bag. I can draw it for you if you want.


----------



## Shoebox (Apr 18, 2012)

I have a sewing machine. I could sew you up a few simple ones


----------



## luv my horse hinke (Aug 7, 2012)

you need:
tube sock
scissors 

lay the sock out flat. 
start at the top of the sock and cut down the middle about 4" ish down

you have a tail bag now!
put it on:
braid tail 
loop tail once (about down to hawk)
put tail bag over and tie through braid

you can pretty much buy a whole bag of socks for the price of 1 tail sock lol


----------



## MAG1723 (Jul 24, 2012)

Thanks guys I might try your suggestions!


----------



## verona1016 (Jul 3, 2011)

I sew my own, too. It's pretty easy if you have a sewing machine. I do something like this (hopefully this is clear!)

1. Cut out a rectangle that's as long as I want and twice as wide (I usually don't measure, just eyeball it. I think it's somewhere around 18" long and 14" wide.)
2. Cut out two strips to be the ties, about 10" long and 1.5" wide.
3. On the big rectangle, I fold over one of the short edges, which will be the finished edge on the top of the tail bag.
4. I take the two strips I cut out earlier and fold them over twice along the long edges so it's three layers of fabric and is 10" long and 1/2" wide then I sew down the length.
5. Then I fold the big rectangle in half and kind of eyeball where to pin the end of each tie so that they'll be roughly across from each other once it's sewn. It doesn't really matter if they're exactly across from each other. Pin them so about an inch overlaps with the bag, and the other 9" stick up away from the finished edge.
6. I sew the ties onto the finished edge where I pinned them, taking care to make sure they're sewn on REALLY well.
7. Then I fold the rectangle in half along the long side (so now it's 18" long and 7" wide) Then sew along the unfinished short edge and long edge. 
8. It's currently inside out, so flip it "inside in" and it's done!

I've done it with stretchy fabric or with regular cotton, either works fine, though stretchy fabric can be more of a pain to work with!


----------

